# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0928 Huawei U8815, G300, E173Bu-1 Airtel India + more news inside

## yassin55

Added : 
Modems :  *Huawei E173Bu-1* (Airtel India) -*FREE Unlimited unlock* for dongle users
  (detected as E1731 11.126.29.00.284 Aug 13 2012 19:28:09) 
Phones:  *Huawei C8150* -*FREE Unlimited unlock* for dongle users *Huawei U8815* -*FREE Unlimited unlock* for dongle users *Huawei Ascend G300* -*FREE Unlimited unlock* for dongle users 
Unlocking manuals :  *Huawei E173cs-1*:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Huawei U8815,Huawei Ascend G300*:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Now almost all Huawei phones unlock unlimited with dc unlocker. *Changed to Free unlimited for dongle users* : 
Orange Stockholm
Optimus Stockholm
Huawei Gaga
Huawei Ideos X1
Huawei U8600
Huawei U8652
Huawei U8510
Huawei Ideos X3
Huawei U8180
SFR STARSHINE
Huawei U8650
Huawei U8651  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdullah25

Kkkkk

----------


## AMOGZ

ماشاء الله

----------

